# Tennis courts for off leash play?



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

I recently adopted a rescue GSD/Husky that is a long way from being reliably off leash trained (he's a very flighty guy), and I really want to find some way of him to get some off leash playtime with my GSD, and I only have a very tiny yard. 

I have some tennis courts near my house that I know I would be allowed to use, but I've heard the footing can be too abrasive. Does anyone have experience with letting their dogs run around in tennis courts and if it is likely to hurt their paw pads... or if they can maybe acclimate to it with time?

Also, I've heard of people using fully fenced baseball fields, which would be super cool! But does anyone know how you would go about getting permission? I would imagine most baseball field owners wouldn't want to have the bother of allowing dogs. 

I'd love to hear any other suggestions as well! I live in a very off-leash friendly area and I'm working hard on working with this new guy so that he can eventually run through the fields and forests with my GSD during daily hikes... but its going to take a while! And I'd love for him to get some free play time in the meantime! 
I'd love to hear any other suggestions you may have! 
Thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Before I had a fenced-in backyard, I did take my husky to tennis courts . It really helped her burn off some energy especially in winter. But I didn't over do it. I didn't use the softball fields in the park because they had open gates which she was sure to head for. She did enjoy lunging - like a horse - she would run around me in circles. I would do that on a long line and that way I didn't need to be in fenced-in area.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

use the tennis court to train.

Big time running.. I'd be careful.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure how the people who play tennis will feel about dogs peeing and pooping on the court. I'd be sure the dog relieves itself before going in to keep it nice for its regular users. It would kind of suck to have a "pudding poop" day and leave a hard-to-clean soft, icky mess behind.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I used to take my pup to the local tennis court. Great place to put the chuck-it to use when there's no one around. Just make sure the dog doesn't go to the washroom there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well for one, I'm not sure I'd ever trust a husky off leash in the forest, lol.... but he's half shepherd and that wasn't your question anyway 

the nicer courts near my house clearly state "no dogs allowed" on the rule board. another court that is used less frequently, if at all, has no signs but I walk about a mile there so that my dogs are completely empty by the time we arrive. we visit weekly and spend 30-40 minutes there with breaks. I mainly chose tennis courts to send the dogs over the net during fetch, increasing the level of workout. no foot or pad issues, but I do limit the jumping (repeatedly landing on hard surfaces)

most baseball fields, in my opinion, should be off limits. no one can guarantee a perfectly solid poop 100% of the time.... no to mention, other less responsible dog owners see it used to exercise dogs.... they take theirs and don't bother to clean up. not fair to the players. there is an unofficial, community supported dog park in my town that is shared space with a baseball field with the understanding that owners will attempt to keep their dogs to a certain half. I wouldn't dare play ball there. ick!

my old high school has a fenced in track around it's football field, as well as the bleacher area (which can be tricky for clumbsy dogs).... I've exercised my dogs there too on weekends and holidays.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Mary Beth said:


> Before I had a fenced-in backyard, I did take my husky to tennis courts . It really helped her burn off some energy especially in winter. But I didn't over do it. I didn't use the softball fields in the park because they had open gates which she was sure to head for. She did enjoy lunging - like a horse - she would run around me in circles. I would do that on a long line and that way I didn't need to be in fenced-in area.



Haha I love that you mentioned "lunging" I was thinking of trying to teach him that and was wondering if it was something a dog would pick up on.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Magwart said:


> Not sure how the people who play tennis will feel about dogs peeing and pooping on the court. I'd be sure the dog relieves itself before going in to keep it nice for its regular users. It would kind of suck to have a "pudding poop" day and leave a hard-to-clean soft, icky mess behind.


Oh for sure there will be no pooping in the tennis courts! They's be doing their business beforehand. Im in a small dog friendly community and I know the people who maintain the courts, so I know it would be okay.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Fodder said:


> well for one, I'm not sure I'd ever trust a husky off leash in the forest, lol.... but he's half shepherd and that wasn't your question anyway
> 
> the nicer courts near my house clearly state "no dogs allowed" on the rule board. another court that is used less frequently, if at all, has no signs but I walk about a mile there so that my dogs are completely empty by the time we arrive. we visit weekly and spend 30-40 minutes there with breaks. I mainly chose tennis courts to send the dogs over the net during fetch, increasing the level of workout. no foot or pad issues, but I do limit the jumping (repeatedly landing on hard surfaces)
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Really helpful info! 
-And yes! "Off leash" will be dependent on some really solid Ecollar training. I see him look through the trees and can just see he's eyes light up with the thought of just taking off running forever and ever! haha He could use a little more GSD-ness in him.


----------

